# Sound:  SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) Conexant CX20584?

## are

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

The codec seems to be  Conexant CX20584. I use alsa 1.24 drivers and kernel 2.6.38-git7

Unfortunately the internal microphone is not working at all and jack-sense also does not work. Plugging in headphones does not mute the internal speakers, and the headphone will not make a sound until I suspend/wakeup the laptop. Furthermore the controls are messed up showing micro B,C,E,F (but only C is working).

Has anyone got this hardware working please?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

are,

Build your sound card driver as a kernel module, if its not already, then play with some of the model=  module parameters listed in 

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt 
```

The driver is not very good at detecting the hardware it finds itsself on.

The sequence is

```
modprobe -r snd_hda_intel

modprobe snd_hda_intel model=<valid_model>
```

Test sound

Rinse and repeat until you find one that works or you run out of options.

Some of the other files in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ may also be useful.

----------

## are

Thanks for answer. I know about the available models and I tested them all in patience, but none worked. Of course i should mention that in my original post already.

The models are HP/IBM/LENOVO related. But I have an Acer Aspire one 522 which is fairly new and not much information on support is available yet.

Best regards

----------

